# Royals - Pastel x Black Pastel



## Azpiercedaz (Sep 17, 2006)

Just wondering what you'd get from pairing these?

With black pastel also being co-dom, obviously you could get pastels, and black pastels, but could you get a mix of the two? And would you get any normals?

Cheers!


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

From a pastel x black pastel mating, I would expect
1/4 normal
1/4 pastel
1/4 black pastel
1/4 pastel black pastel
(Odds per egg, not per clutch.)

But I have not heard what a pastel black pastel looks like.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Pastel, Black Pastel is a Pewter. Some people will call it a Black Pewter or Black Pastel Pewter.


----------



## Azpiercedaz (Sep 17, 2006)

Sweet, thanks for the replies, I just googled black pastel pewter, they're awesome looking animals!

Black pastels seem scarce tho, never see any for sale, someone must've used black pastels instead of pastels and bred with spiders, bees etc etc

I think the black pastels a lovely looking snake on its own, thats gotta go on my xmas list... (wife will be pleased lol)


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Azpiercedaz said:


> Sweet, thanks for the replies, I just googled black pastel pewter, they're awesome looking animals!
> 
> Black pastels seem scarce tho, never see any for sale, someone must've used black pastels instead of pastels and bred with spiders, bees etc etc
> 
> I think the black pastels a lovely looking snake on its own, thats gotta go on my xmas list... (wife will be pleased lol)



Black Pastel isn't really a Pastel like a Pastel is (if you get what i mean?) It is very similar to a Cinnamon & does a similar job (ie making a Pewter). If mated to a Spider you'd get something similar to a Cinnabee :2thumb:.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Azpiercedaz said:


> Sweet, thanks for the replies, I just googled black pastel pewter, they're awesome looking animals!
> 
> Black pastels seem scarce tho, never see any for sale, someone must've used black pastels instead of pastels and bred with spiders, bees etc etc
> 
> I think the black pastels a lovely looking snake on its own, thats gotta go on my xmas list... (wife will be pleased lol)


Black pastel bee is called a black widow : victory:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

paulh said:


> From a pastel x black pastel mating, I would expect
> 1/4 normal
> 1/4 pastel
> 1/4 black pastel
> ...











BLACK PEWTER








BLACK PASTEL


----------



## TroJon (Aug 20, 2009)

jnr said:


> image
> BLACK PEWTER
> image
> BLACK PASTEL


Black pastel = visually superior

Black pewter = genetically superior

:whistling2:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

come across this tonight, its a black pastel yb..cool looking morph, thought it was a Ghi


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's my BP pewterl lad as a baby with a smaller cinny pewter for comparison-pewters are awesome snakes & he's a strapping lad now but don't have a recent picture although he's as beautiful as ever


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*my Black Pewter*









Recently got into Royals and this is my first! 09 Female Black Pewter. 775 grams on the 2nd Nov when bought 18 days later 995 grams with full belly but is a great feeder and a little fiesty. 

Cannot fault her!


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes Beautiful Tony167, absolutly gorgeous! :flrt:

Would love one of these morphs! Just got our first Royal, a Pastel, so maybe a Black Pastel should be the next purchase...


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

update on my lad-he's actually a lot lighter than the pic


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Black Pewter*

Im wanting my 3rd female and the Mrs might let me get one more and I want a lesser/mojave blue eyed but Im very tempted to get another black pewter, very strong gene combo! Especially with my male Bullet! :2thumb:


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

tony167 said:


> Im wanting my 3rd female and the Mrs might let me get one more and I want a lesser/mojave blue eyed but Im very tempted to get another black pewter, very strong gene combo! Especially with my male Bullet! :2thumb:


You have got to love BP pewters, beautiful snakes but cinny pewters are also very nice. I love all things pied and all things pewter so can't go wrong with any possible combination. i would love a female BP pewter + male cinny pewter to compliment the opposites that I already have but on a breeding front a super pastel makes a lot of sense; a female super would be very nice with your bullet... I'm more into blkEL's than blues so it's fires all the way for me rather than any from the BEL complex.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

tony167 said:


> image
> Recently got into Royals and this is my first! 09 Female Black Pewter. 775 grams on the 2nd Nov when bought 18 days later 995 grams with full belly but is a great feeder and a little fiesty.
> 
> Cannot fault her!


 Very nice, looks more like a Cinny Pewter than a Black Pastel Pewter to me :whistling2:. Check this out, it explains the differences between Cinny & Black Pastel (will apply to Pewters as it's the "markings" they are looking at)....... Next World Exotics :: About Our Company


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

A little off topic but what does a black pastle x spider look like? I have tried google but can't find a pic.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Le Croc said:


> A little off topic but what does a black pastle x spider look like?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/605147-black-bee-royal-male.html


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheers mate,

I was expecting something a little more impressive than that!


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks! I see what you mean about the genes can anyone else confirm if my black pewter is a Cini pewter or black Pewter? I was told she came from Scot W. Has he got an RFUK account?


----------



## moobazmoo (Mar 3, 2008)

tony167 said:


> Thanks! I see what you mean about the genes can anyone else confirm if my black pewter is a Cini pewter or black Pewter? I was told she came from Scot W. Has he got an RFUK account?


Did Scott breed it, or did he import it? If he imported it, do you know who bred it? If it was bred by Noah, then the chances are that it'll be a black pastel pewter. Scott has got an account on here 'ScottW'


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Scott W*

I just emailed Scot W on captive Bred, not sure if its the same breeder? Ill email ScottW on here too.
Not sure if she was imported or bred by him hopefully he will clarify!

Looked at that link and my female hasn't got the black blushing in the alien heads like the male in the previous thread!

Need to clarify! Really hoping to breed Cinni/black pastels next year!


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Black Pewter*

Scott W bred and sold two female Pewters last year. One too a friend and the other he will have to check records but he had a look at my pewter and believes it to be a Black Pewter.

MutationOnly has had a look and he also believes it is a Black Pewter.


Thanks for clearing that up guys! Panic over....

:2thumb:


----------

